# My new fuzzy baby - Aspen



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

I picked up my standard poodle at Family Affair Standards at the end of July. Wendy helped me pick a sweet male. He's awesome! He had no fleas or worms and the vet pronounced him a "really healthy boy." He sleeps all night in his crate. He knows "sit" and "come" - in under two weeks. He's basically wrapped everyone in my family around his fuzzy little paw.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Aspen is so handsome. Congratulations!


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks.

Is that your poodle watching a poodle on TV? LOL



petitpie said:


> Aspen is so handsome. Congratulations!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello and :welcome: to forum! Your fuzzy little pup Aspen is one handsome dude! Congratulations from the girls!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Pretty boy! One of the most striking spoos I've known was a brown-pigmented cream; his family kept him in a long coat and he was amazing.

You'll have lots of fun with your new pup!

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Welcome Aspen! I love his name. He looks like a very sweet boy. No wonder he is wrapping everyone around his paws.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Aspen is adorable! I love the name, too! Congrats on your new boy!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

So cute. He looks so relaxed and happy. Is he a light cream? My computer doesn't always get the colors exact. What color are his eyes?


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> So cute. He looks so relaxed and happy. Is he a light cream? My computer doesn't always get the colors exact. What color are his eyes?


He is sooooo laid back, accented by the normal moments of wriggly puppy frenzy. LOL

He is a light cream with light hazel eyes.


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

momofthree said:


> Aspen is adorable! I love the name, too! Congrats on your new boy!


Thanks! We love mountains (Banff National Park especially), snow, and now we have a cream poodle. So, I guess the name is fitting. Banff didn't quite sound right. :cute:


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

schpeckie said:


> Hello and :welcome: to forum! Your fuzzy little pup Aspen is one handsome dude! Congratulations from the girls!


Thank you. Your little girl on the left looks like she is smiling. Both are adorable.


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Pretty boy! One of the most striking spoos I've known was a brown-pigmented cream; his family kept him in a long coat and he was amazing.
> 
> You'll have lots of fun with your new pup!
> 
> --Q


As I understand it (I could be wrong so please correct me), poodles have two basic fur types - tight curls versus the looser type wave. I've seen the wavy hair kept longer on some puppies.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow! He is adorable. His fur color glows, nice! Congrats!!


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

*Plumb tuckered out*

I think he might be tired... LOL


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

What a little doll ! Enjoy him and may you have many years together.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Aspen is a great name! Banff is only 5 hours where I live! It is so beautiful - you'll have to come visit it sometime with Aspen!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

PoohFan said:


> Thank you. Your little girl on the left looks like she is smiling. Both are adorable.


Thanks! It was a little windy that day, and just happened to hit Sadie at the moment I took the picture!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

Congrats, Poohfan! Aspen is really gorgeous and his coat is glowing!


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

schpeckie said:


> Aspen is a great name! Banff is only 5 hours where I live! It is so beautiful - you'll have to come visit it sometime with Aspen!


Banff is my favorite place in the whole world - my little slice of heaven. I LOVE it there!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

PoohFan said:


> As I understand it (I could be wrong so please correct me), poodles have two basic fur types - tight curls versus the looser type wave. I've seen the wavy hair kept longer on some puppies.


I have both - Lacey has quite a tight curl whereas Sadie, is just more wavy and softer.


----------

